# STRAIGHTS? We don' need no steenking straights...



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Here we go again:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2618&item=5926222992&rd=1

I feel sorry for the slot car newbie who gets this and drives around nothing but 9" curves for three or four hours and decides the hobby stinks...

--rick


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Dang, that is a screwed up layout...... :jest:


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

what they said


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

looks much like my first layout at age 6 or 7


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I've been wondering what to do with all my extra curves.


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> I've been wondering what to do with all my extra curves.


i built a skid pad with mine and a steering wheel controler.after i make a change to a car i can see if it is for the better or for the worse i just compare the numbers they dont lie.got the idea off of a site i stumbled onto a while back.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

You could get drunk driving that track.  rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

It's appropriate that this thing pops up right before Halloween. Amazing how this "undead" track just keeps showing up on EBay. The only thing marginally valuable in the entire track listing is the four 9" 1/8 turns. Everything else is very very common.

You gotta give this guy some credit. He really knows how to dress up a pig and make it sound like it's a maiden. I especially love the "you can pretend you're Sears Point or Watkins Glen" part. Yeah, and you can pretend that you aren't getting stuck with a boatload of common 9" 1/4 turns when you buy this "track marshalling training track." 

Seriously though, if someone on this board really wants a silly string track like this I'll gladly donate a pile of those 9" 1/4 turns to the cause.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Why do almost all slot car sets come with way more turns than a person could need? I have a crate full of Tomy curves left over and I only bought three sets to ge the track I have.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

I feel compelled to reveal the secret track restoration process, since I'm living in the town where the secret, track restoring aerosol was invented.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yeah, if I could get a skeet thrower to launch all those 6" 1/8 turns that come in the sets I'd have at least an hour of fun with them.


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

*Here's what to do with 9" curves!*

Hi guys,
here is my idea of what to do with the lots of 9" curves:








I used this for quite a while to have my slotcars stored next to my desk. Unfortunately the cars were dusted over the time, so I thought about putting this in a glass case, maybe rotating with a little motor. But never did in the end....

Michael


----------



## T-Cat (Oct 19, 2003)

Awesome idea!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

this is really a good idea!!! 

Wes


----------

